# خواص زيوت التزييت



## جعفر طرفي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

1- اللزوجة : تعتبر من اهم خواص زيوت التززيت حيث يمكن تحديد مقدار استطالة على الفصل بين اسطح المعان المختلفة 
اللزوجة : هي الاحتكاك الداخلي لجزيئات المائع والتي تقاوم السريان 
2- نقطة التغيم عند انخفاض درجة حرارة الزيت تزيد لزوجتة 
3-الكاربون المتخلف
4- قابلية التاكسد
جميع الزيوت البترولية تتفاعل كيمائيا مع الاوكسجين ولكن معدل التاكسد متغير بدرجة ملحوظة 
5- نسبة الماء : لايجوز ان تزيد نسبة الماء في الزيت عم 0.3% وتستخدم لهذا الغرض منقيات الماء والشوائب من الزيت


----------



## جعفر طرفي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*انواع زيوت التزييت*

1- زيوت معدنية صافية 
2- زيوت رائجة
3- زيوت الخدمة الشاقة 
4- زيوت قلوية وهي بدورها تنقسم الى ثلاثة مجاميع 
1- خفيفة قلوية 
2- متوسطة قلوية
3- عالية قلوية 

استهلاك زيوت التزييت 
توجد اربعة نقاط تساعد على استهلاك الزيت بالمحرك 
1- الاشتعال في غرفة الاحتراق
2-التحول الى ضباب او بخار 
3-التسرب من الجوينات والوصلات
4- التحلل والتاكسد 

صلاحيت زيت التزييت 
لا يمكن تحديد فترات صلاحية زيت التزييت وذلك نظرا لاختلاف حالات التشغيل ولكن القول انها تتراوح بين 15000- 1000 ساعة تشغيل للمحركات السريعة وحوالي 10000 ساعة للمحركات البطيئة وربما تقل هذة المدة للنصف او تزيد للضعف وذلكك تبعا لنوع المحرك ثنائي او رباعي وطريقة التشغيل ونوع الوقود


----------



## العقاب الهرم (22 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## عوني1 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fmharfoush (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## موتو موتو (28 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yahsom (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير اخي على الموضوع ...

اما عن صلاحية الزيت... فهناك اضافه لنقاط التي ذكرتها وهي عدد ساعات التشغيل...
هناك عندما يكون شيئ خارج عن نطاق الصلاحيه مثل اختلاط الزيت مع السائل مثل الماء او الوقود او غيره.... وبذلك نخرج من اطار عدد ساعات التشغيل الى الالزام القصري بتغير الزيت مع معالجة السبب الذي ادى الى هذا الاختلاط...


شكرا لك...


----------



## مصطفى الزرفي (12 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم والله يوفق الجميع في دعم العلم وتطوير الملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## مصطفى الزرفي (12 أغسطس 2010)

بالنسبة للزيوت التزييت بالمحركات تقل لزوجتها وقابليتها على خفض الحرارة الناتجة عن الاحتكاك في المحرك بسب الحرارة العالية وتؤدي الى تحلل الزيت الى المركبات ضارة تعكس سلبا على المحرك لذا استخدم سرع متوسطة للمحرك افضل لتوفر لك استهلاك منطقي للوقود وللزيت وللوقت ملاحظة هامة الزيت مهم صحيح لكن برد المحرك في فترات اقل بالماء ضروري بسبب ازدياد درجات الحرارة حاليا في الوقت الراهن 
تحياتي للجميع اخوكم المخلص( مصطفى الزرفي) مهندس ميكانيكي


----------



## KSA_ENG (13 أغسطس 2010)

معلومات جيدة شكرا


----------



## eng.zahid (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة... نتمنى جمع المعلومات بملف واحد لتعم الفائدة


----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (19 أغسطس 2010)

معلومات هامة بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايهم عيسى (19 أغسطس 2010)

معلومات هامة جدا لك جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم


----------



## غسان التكريتي (19 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكم اخوتي الكرام على المعلومات القيمه وارجوا منكم ولو تفضلوا علينا بشرح مفصل عن دلالات الارقام المكتوبه على الزيوت المستخدمه للمحركات وبشكل مفصل جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمدعباد (6 يناير 2014)

رائع 
جزيت خير


----------



## فقيه العرب (11 يناير 2014)

شكرا يا جعفر


----------



## engziadsalem (12 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saad_srs (16 يناير 2014)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## فقيه العرب (17 يناير 2014)

معلومات طيبه شكرا


----------



## المعقب (22 يناير 2015)

الاخوة الافاضل السلام عليكم ،،،

من خواص زيت التزييت أنه إضافة إلى تقليل الاحتكاك يساعد في تبريد الاجزاء المتحركة .
ولتوضيح ذلك نقول :

# يجب أن لا يصل زيت التبريد إلى درجة الغليان داخل المحرك . 
ولكن ماهي طرق تبريد ا لزيت بالمحرك ؟

- يتم تبريد زيت التزييت بالمحرك وذلك بتعريض حوض الزيت ( الكرتير ) للهواء الجوي أثناء سير السيارة أو بمروحة التبريد أثناء التوقف .

- يتم التبريد بجعل مجاري الزيت تمر بالقرب من مجاري المياه في جسم المحرك فيعمل الماء على امتصاص الحراة من الزيت ( مبادل حراري ).

- يتم التبريد عن طريق الطرطشة الجبرية للزيت داخل المحرك ( عرفة عمود الكرنك ) أثناء تزييت جدران الاسطوانات داخل السرندل .

- تصنع قاعدة تركيب السيفون ( فلتر الزيت ) بالمحرك من الالومنيوم وبداخلها شرائح ، ويمر بها ماء التبريد والذي بدوره يقوم بامتصاص الحرارة من زيت التزييت . وفي بعض السيارات يكون هناك أديتر ( مشع ) يقوم بتبريد الماء المار خلال قاعدة السيفون ( فلتر الزيت ) لضمان عملية التبريد .

وفي هذه الاحوال تكون درجة حرارة الزيت تحت السيطرة ، وذلك بالمحافظة عليه عند درجة ثابتة في حوض الزيت ( الكرتيل ) مما يساهم في إطالة عمر زيت المحرك والمحافظة عليه من درجات الحرارة العالية .

وبناءا على ما سبق نستطيع أن نقول أن زيت التزييت يعمل على ( امتصاص حرارة الاحتكاك ) لأن درجة حرارته ثابتة .

وتقبلوا تحياتي ... المعقب ...


----------

